# Cpl Jonathan "John" Allison



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2012)

We regret to advise of the unexpected death of Corporal Jonathan (John) Allison, 29 years old, of 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, Edmonton on 28 April 2012. John joined the Canadian Forces in 2005 and was posted to his first unit, 1 Combat Engineer Regiment in 2006 after completing his Basic Combat Engineer training at the Canadian Forces School of Military Engineering. 

The funeral service will take place at Fellowship Baptist Church, 1078 Klondike Rd, Kanata, ON, Monday 7 May at 1100 hrs.


----------



## Zam 041 (11 May 2012)

RIP Sapper


Chimo


----------



## OldSolduer (11 May 2012)

RIP Cpl Allison   

Nfld Sapper - please pass on our condolences to the family, friends and comrades in arms of Cpl Allison.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 May 2012)

RIP Sapper


----------

